# Simulcast



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 10, 2019)

Finished up another one. The Simulcast. Definitely going on my board. It sounds fantastic into a clean amp and even better when the amp is pushing harder. I will probably build the next one with an A25k pot for volume as it can get crazy loud a quarter way up the dial in high gain mode. Thanks for looking.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 10, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## phi1 (Jun 10, 2019)

How's it sound? I imagine it has a different vibe than a lot of ODs since the clipping comes from the germanium transistor and saturating the transformer.


----------



## nosamiam (Jun 11, 2019)

That came out really good! What kind of printer did you use? Is it waterslide, decal?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 11, 2019)

nosamiam said:


> What kind of printer did you use? Is it waterslide, decal?


Thanks! It's this:




I use the p-touch software and plug in the USB to print from my computer. The software has a really cool function where you can take a screenshot of a font on the computer then print it. So, I use whatthefont.com or any other font website, type in what I want the font to say, screenshot it with the p-touch Snap Mode then resize and print onto the little tapes you see above. If you look closely on all my builds you can see that it's just tapes from the label maker. Not super polished, but it's all I have and it works!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 11, 2019)

phi1 said:


> How's it sound? I imagine it has a different vibe than a lot of ODs since the clipping comes from the germanium transistor and saturating the transformer.


It's different than any other overdrive I'm used to. I would say that it is very open, raw, uncompressed, slightly lo-fi. It's not amp-in-a-box-like or smooth and polished. On the lower gain modes it's just very articulate and clear. Higher gain modes can get into gnarly fuzz territory. It cant really get dark with the low cut knob meaning it always has some top end intact no matter where you set it.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice description, sounds like it's worth a try!


----------



## nosamiam (Jun 12, 2019)

That's pretty swell! I did see the outline of the tape and was hoping it was something that could be applied to a whole sheet. I guess not in this case. Still, it looks really cool. You don't often see white lettering on a colored background.


----------



## Crookedtooth (Aug 21, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Finished up another one. The Simulcast. Definitely going on my board. It sounds fantastic into a clean amp and even better when the amp is pushing harder. I will probably build the next one with an A25k pot for volume as it can get crazy loud a quarter way up the dial in high gain mode. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 654View attachment 655


This looks awesome! Just got the pcb for this and am wondering what resistor you used for the R12 slot (just above the GROUND lug)? In the instructions it says 450r but I can't seem to find any resistor matching that available. Your pedals all turn out so well!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 21, 2019)

I forget what two values I used but it's actually 2 resistors, one 1/8w and one 1/4w, in parallel. The 1/4w is above, the 1/8w is underneath it. I just measured some pairs until I found 450r. If you zoom in you can see it's slightly raised up. Also, thank you


----------

